

Various Windows Phone 7 Product placement from TV shows - SaijoGeorge
http://www.1800pocketpc.com/2011/04/10/windows-phone-7-product-placement-in-tv-shows.html

======
teilo
It pisses me off every time I see this. I don't mind product placement, but it
is evident that in some cases the advertisers have forced script changes on
the writers. Not just the obnoxious throw-away references to "bing it", but
even stopping the story to show off a piece of technology, co-opting the
dialog to explain how to use a "cool new smartphone."

------
1010011010
Sure, but do any actual people use them? You know, ones who are not being paid
for a performance?

